# Need help with sona.



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 13, 2017)

So I have a sona. Kind of.
But I don't really like it. Should I?
I only made one to match my partner's. It's kind of like a nondescript cat person thing.
I kind of want to change it but I don't think I can do that without making it look like an entirely different species. Plus, given the choice I'd probably make it not even a furry anyway.

Any tips? I'm new to this if you couldn't tell.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 13, 2017)

This is going to sound weird, but you remind me a lot of another user, @Inkblooded . Just the icon. And the general "meh" feelings on being a furry.

But anyway, the actual point. First, you shouldn't feel like you should have to "match" your partner. Partnerships come in all shapes and sizes. It shouldn't matter what species you are, so long as you both enjoy being together and being those characters. Secondly, don't think that your 'sona has to be stereotypically "furry". We've got all kinds of things here from regular cats and dogs to reptiles to mythological creatures to aliens to video game species. So long as it's not human, it's fair game. 

Honestly, if you're just doing this for your partner and aren't really a furry, nothing is going to feel right. I would suggest above all else to talk to them about your feelings on the matter and what would make you most comfortable. It's great that you want to participate in their interests, but that doesn't mean you have to make a whole 'sona to compliment theirs. Even if it's just saying "hey babe, would you mind if instead of a cat I was some vampire goblin?" it'll be better than spending a lot of time and effort trying to make a cat person into something you like.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 13, 2017)

Funny you should mention him, that's who I was talking about. Hope I don't get banned for namedropping now.

I think interspecies relationships are weird as hell. Even in a fantasy universe, seeing a dog paired with a bird is just odd. 
I dunno. I feel like I genuinely do want to participate, but at the same time it feels forced.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 13, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Funny you should mention him, that's who I was talking about. Hope I don't get banned for namedropping now.
> 
> I think interspecies relationships are weird as hell. Even in a fantasy universe, seeing a dog paired with a bird is just odd.
> I dunno. I feel like I genuinely do want to participate, but at the same time it feels forced.


I doubt you'll be banned.
And to be perfectly blunt, if neither of ya'll like the fandom that much, why are either of you here?
I know Ink has some very _negative_ views of the fandom and is only here to make money off of us (which is fair, there's a lot of art whores in this fandom)
And you sound also very meh about being a furry, despite being genuinely interested. If it's forced, well, it's forced.

If your're interested in the fandom but not sure how you want to be involved in it, then I suggest just lurking for awhile. Don't feel compelled to jump in head first and make a sona and all that. Then if you get more comfortable you can start making characters (not sonas, but just OCs) and see how you like it. Then if you're still feeling okay, then see about making a self-insert character.

And please talk to each other. From Ink's posts, it sounds a bit like he's doing this for you too (as well as the money) so it seems to me like you both need to sit down and figure out what each of you want and need from this endeavor, if it's even necessary at all.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 13, 2017)

What are you talking about? 
He seems perfectly happy with his animal people. 
Sure, he probably gets tired of the creeps, but it's his thing.

I don't see how he could be doing this for me when I'm the one who fails to connect with it.
You're making it sound too serious. It's not meant to be.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 13, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> What are you talking about?
> He seems perfectly happy with his animal people.
> Sure, he probably gets tired of the creeps, but it's his thing.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I'm misremembering, but I was certain that he had issues with the fandom as a whole and not just the creepier people in it.
And his character isn't really a furry either. He's very specific that it's a vampire goblin and not a catboy.

Which, going back to the topic at hand, would make you already different species. 
Anyway, if ya'll are both here to stay, I go back to my original advice of talking to him. If you want to change it, that's fine and if you're going to be the same niche species as him, he'll likely have ideas on how to make it more "you".


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 14, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> This is going to sound weird, but you remind me a lot of another user, @Inkblooded . Just the icon. And the general "meh" feelings on being a furry.
> 
> But anyway, the actual point. First, you shouldn't feel like you should have to "match" your partner. Partnerships come in all shapes and sizes. It shouldn't matter what species you are, so long as you both enjoy being together and being those characters. Secondly, don't think that your 'sona has to be stereotypically "furry". We've got all kinds of things here from regular cats and dogs to reptiles to mythological creatures to aliens to video game species. So long as it's not human, it's fair game.
> 
> Honestly, if you're just doing this for your partner and aren't really a furry, nothing is going to feel right. I would suggest above all else to talk to them about your feelings on the matter and what would make you most comfortable. It's great that you want to participate in their interests, but that doesn't mean you have to make a whole 'sona to compliment theirs. Even if it's just saying "hey babe, would you mind if instead of a cat I was some vampire goblin?" it'll be better than spending a lot of time and effort trying to make a cat person into something you like.



1(Fur)st of all this is cyberbulling, secondly , my character is not literally a goblin its a self depreciating joke

Yo u people are weird


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 14, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> 1(Fur)st of all this is cyberbulling, secondly , my character is not literally a goblin its a self depreciating joke
> 
> Yo u people are weird


...how is this cyber bullying? 
I pointed out that you icons were similar, then offered advice as best I could from what I knew of the situation. 
And I've talked to you about your jokes before. If you go all in, there's no way for us to tell it's a joke.


----------



## Inkblooded (Dec 14, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> ...how is this cyber bullying?
> I pointed out that you icons were similar, then offered advice as best I could from what I knew of the situation.
> And I've talked to you about your jokes before. If you go all in, there's no way for us to tell it's a joke.



I didn't say it was cyber bullying I said it was cyberbulling


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 14, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I didn't say it was cyber bullying I said it was cyberbulling


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 14, 2017)

Oh no Ink's back. 

Ok well, basically everything ellaerna said. If you don't connect with furries, don't try to force yourself. Ink is pretty clear that he isn't a furry when he speaks. 

_He's also one hell of a hypocrite but i've had some terrible experiences._

But yeah, don't be something you're not if it makes you unhappy. You can even make an anthro beast oc and not label it a furry if you wish.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 14, 2017)

I asked _here_ for a reason. I'm well aware I could just DM him.
Also unless I'm tripping right now,I'm pretty sure I created this thread to talk about my failure of a fursona. 
This isn't the Inkblooded Discussion Club. If this thread's about anyone, it's about me.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 14, 2017)

Well, what do you want to be? 
Given no constraints, no pressures, no need to match someone else, what would you want your character to be and look like?

Kinda need a jumping off point if we're going to design you a whole new sona. 

Like, this isn't one of those things where you'll just learn to love it with time. If you don't like it, you don't like it. So what do you like?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 14, 2017)

I want it to look and seem like me.
So nothing weird.
That's all.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 14, 2017)

Well, tell us about yourself.
And what do you mean by nothing weird? No furs, no animal ears, just you? Or like, no crazy colors or horns, but fur and shit is fine?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm a bitter bastard who hates fun and kicks puppies. 
That's a good starting point, right?

By weird, I mean like rainbow dogs with bat wings, stuff like that. You know.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 14, 2017)

...
You two belong together.

So, "normal" furry who is just a regular bucket of sunshine. Got it.
I take it you're married to the strange cat creature? Care to elaborate on what that actually is? Like are you just a neko? Or is it really a cat anthro? Or something else? 


And thank you, Ink. That might work as a color pallet.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm married to the _what_ now? 
This is news to me.
If you're talking about Ink, he's hardly an adorable neko girl. 
More like the unholy offspring of a hairless cat and an amphibian that's never seen daylight.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 14, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> I'm married to the _what_ now?
> This is news to me.
> If you're talking about Ink, he's hardly an adorable neko girl.
> More like the unholy offspring of a hairless cat and an amphibian that's never seen daylight.


You said you were a cat person _thing_ in the original post. 
I was asking if you're dead set on being such a thing and what said thing was exactly. 
"Married to" is an expression.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 14, 2017)

_Oh._ I see.
My apologies, I'm kind of retarded when it comes to expressions.

To answer your question, I dunno. I don't think it's anything specific.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 14, 2017)

Now who's derailing things? Hmm?

So... some form of cat and edgier than a 12 year old on reddit. But not a sparkledog. 

Maybe go with something like a Sphynx cat? You know the creepy looking hairless ones?
Or the Peterbald which are like Sphynx cats but with webbed feet. That's pretty neat. 
Khao Manee's have very unique eyes, not unlike Ink. And they're white, so not a big change needed there.
Or you could go for the standard witchy black cat. Can't beat a classic.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 14, 2017)

> I only made one to match my partner's. It's kind of like a nondescript cat person thing.


A nondescript cat person thing
cat person thing
cat person
cat

I don't see the problem here. ​


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 14, 2017)

Ehhh.
There's nothing wrong with characters based on real animals, but then it really wouldn't be _me _enough.

Someone designed a jackdaw bird-person for me, because I feel connected to corvids. I think it's awesome, but it doesn't seem like something I can use to represent myself.

I think I'm going to go with no fur though, whatever it ends up being. Can't really draw it anyway.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 14, 2017)

Welp. I'm not sure how to help you then. 
You don't want to be anything based on a real animal because it wouldn't be you,
But you also need your character to be the same species as Ink since inter-species relationships wig you out.
And he's (supposedly) a cat person thing. Whatever that means. 

So we're at an impasse.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 14, 2017)

The idea was to give you a broader range of cats to incorporate into your cat person model, maybe make it feel more uniquely you, but if you don't want to be cat-like at all... then you need to talk to Ink about whatever species he is.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 14, 2017)

Why are you taking this so seriously?
Chill out a little. It's no big deal.

I don't feel like a catlike anthro character is working for me. I don't think making it more like an anthropomorphic cat is going to fix that issue.
No offense.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 14, 2017)

None taken. 
And I'm pretty darn chill, I'm just trying to treat this thread like an honest question.
And my honest answer to your problem is... talk to your boyfriend.

Like, I'm not suggesting you make it more like an anthro cat, but if cat person is what we have to work with, here are my ideas. 
Do a hairless breed so it's less inherently "furry"
Stick a pair of ears on a completely non-furry character and call it close enough.
Get over your inter-species issues and just do what the fuck you want since they are literally fictional characters and not actual dogs and cats fucking each other.
Make a human (or whatever) except they are quadrupedal and meow and claim it's a human cat instead of a cat human.  Like a reverse anthro.
Pick one thing you like about cats and stick that on whatever species you want to go with. Sure, it's actually just an orc, but it has kitty claws, so that should count.
Make a werecat but instead of changing on the full moon, you shift whenever Ink is around you.
Be four kittens in a trench coat. 

Now I'm just getting ridiculous.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 14, 2017)

You could be a ghost possessing the body of a cat person.
Or a cat person possessing the body of whatever creature you actually want to be. 

Finding loopholes to this whole "needs to match" thing.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 14, 2017)

Who said he was my boyfriend?
I've never met this person in my life. 
I think the poor thing is lost. We should return it to it's mother.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 14, 2017)

...
like i said.
made. for. each. other.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 17, 2017)

No thank you, I have no desire to marry a stranger.

Anyway.
My fursona.
It's still broken.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 17, 2017)

I have given you options and instead of responding you wanted to act like you never met Ink before so  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 17, 2017)

Well, Ink's not here. Need I say again that this isn't the Ink opinions thread? Go talk it up with him if you're so eager to talk about him.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 17, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Well, Ink's not here. Need I say again that this isn't the Ink opinions thread? Go talk it up with him if you're so eager to talk about him.




"Like, I'm not suggesting you make it more like an anthro cat, but if cat person is what we have to work with, here are my ideas. 
Do a hairless breed so it's less inherently "furry"
Stick a pair of ears on a completely non-furry character and call it close enough.
Get over your inter-species issues and just do what the fuck you want since they are literally fictional characters and not actual dogs and cats fucking each other.
Make a human (or whatever) except they are quadrupedal and meow and claim it's a human cat instead of a cat human. Like a reverse anthro.
Pick one thing you like about cats and stick that on whatever species you want to go with. Sure, it's actually just an orc, but it has kitty claws, so that should count.
Make a werecat but instead of changing on the full moon, you shift whenever Ink is around you.
Be four kittens in a trench coat. 
You could be a ghost possessing the body of a cat person.
Or a cat person possessing the body of whatever creature you actually want to be. 

Finding loopholes to this whole "needs to match" thing. "​Did a lot more than that, but if you want to ignore suggestions, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 17, 2017)

I said I'm doing the hairless option. Your other ideas are too comical though, so if you have nothing else to add, I think you can go.


----------



## ellaerna (Dec 17, 2017)

First I'm taking things too seriously and now I'm not taking things seriously enough. I'm not sure what you want. 
Good luck with your 'sona, dude.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 17, 2017)

Nah, you're still taking things way too seriously.


----------



## Tao (Dec 17, 2017)

Make your own thing that's aesthetically appealing. Doesn't necessarily have to be a manimal, you could make a cube of jello wearing a thong if that's what you want


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 17, 2017)

Tao said:


> Make your own thing that's aesthetically appealing. Doesn't necessarily have to be a manimal, you could make a cube of jello wearing a thong if that's what you want



Hell, no! What kind of person do you think I am?! 
I'm offended that you'd think I'd be unfashionable enough to endorse_ thongs_, of all things.
Next you'll be suggesting I put hot pink leopard print clothes on my beautiful fur-self.


----------



## Tao (Dec 18, 2017)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Hell, no! What kind of person do you think I am?!
> I'm offended that you'd think I'd be unfashionable enough to endorse_ thongs_, of all things.
> Next you'll be suggesting I put hot pink leopard print clothes on my beautiful fur-self.



Leopard-print jello in a thong, even.


----------

